# Cold weather mountain bike shoes?



## money (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, I have tried the ole hiking boots and also shoe covers. Now I am looking to buy a pair of winter shoes. Any shops have any to try on? Been to the Trek store and Bicycle Bobs in Portsmouth. Thinking of driving up to Bikeman its about an hour away. Usually go up there for bikes, but shoes, I don't know. Any place that is a little closer? I live the Berwicks area in southern Maine.
Also any recommedations of shoes?, my dogs are on the wide side.

Thanks in advance.
money


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

call allspeed in Portland they may have something..papawheelies?
also we do a night ride in Springvale around 6 tuesdays night if you have lights you should come tomorrow. 
recommendations i ahve none cause i ride with my normal riding shoes. going to try toe warmers tomorrow.


----------



## money (Oct 31, 2005)

Totally forgot about papa wheelies, Ill check them both out.

Thanks for the invite, it would be great to check out that area, but I don't have any lights at this time.
Maybe that will be on my wish list also.

On a side note I was at Bicycle Bobs and found out that the shop is closing. They are having big markdowns on everything in the store. Looking at the lights didn't even cross my mind, I'll have to go back there.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

You have PM.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Lake shoes specializes in these and they make special wide feet options. Their website has a dealer locator: http://www.veltecsportsusa.com/default.aspx?tabid=562

Did Bicicycle Bob have decent deals on shoes? I know he's going out of business and i could use some new shoes in general.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

nickcarll said:


> also we do a night ride in Springvale around 6 tuesdays night if you have lights you should come tomorrow.
> recommendations i ahve none cause i ride with my normal riding shoes. going to try toe warmers tomorrow.


Is this a Gorham Bike shop ride or Mainiacs ride by chance?


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Bicycle Bob's has been "going out of business" for like six months now. It's to the point where he's ordering in new stuff to sell to people cut rate because he doesn't have it in stock. I guess he's holding out until after Christmas?


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

idbrian said:


> Is this a Gorham Bike shop ride or Mainiacs ride by chance?


it is not either one of them usually my buddy myself and a couple otherdudes been trying to get other people out but no one ever comes. 
We usually leave from Crum cycles which is across the street from the DMV in springvale. open to anyone who wants to come the more the merrier right? usually do 10-20 miles pending who goes, and how cold it is...


----------



## Climber25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of these http://backbaybicycles.com/sitesearch.cfm?search=defroster&goSiteSearch.x=0&goSiteSearch.y=0

A trial run is forthcoming, but I trust they will be waterproof and warm. No more shredded booties and cold, wet feet.


----------



## money (Oct 31, 2005)

idbrian, Bicycle Bob's didn't really have a big selection of shoes left, couple of shimano and answer shoes left.

Climber25, I was looking at those but ended up with the Lake cold weather ones.

nickcarll, Bought some cold weather pants and jacket and a helmet light. What nights do you usually head out? Is it an advanced ride? Have yet to do a night ride will have to charge the new light and give it go.

Are there any other night rides in the area? MT A?

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## reorx (May 21, 2008)

*Louis Garneau shoe opinion*

You asked for recomendations...
I hate to knock Loius Garneau (I like their clothes and the outlet is nearby) but you might pass on their winter shoes. I got a pair a few years ago and they work pretty well but they are a little on the narrow side and are really stiff so they are not forgiving. They are also not as warm I hoped. 
They do seem pretty tough and work well for cold and wet fall and spring rides.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

money said:


> i
> 
> nickcarll, Bought some cold weather pants and jacket and a helmet light. What nights do you usually head out? Is it an advanced ride? Have yet to do a night ride will have to charge the new light and give it go.
> 
> ...


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

lakes can be had for around $219 most everywhere
you'll want a full size larger than usual and for wide feet get the mega

nothing better


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

It's toe warmers and booties for me.


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

I like Shimano mw80 Gortex shoes
I have always had cold feet in the past with any set up used. Wool socks, warmers, booties, ect. With these shoes I can run thin summerish socks and have zero worries.

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con.../product.-code-SH-MW80.-type-sh_mountain.html


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I've had good luck with just using expedition weight merino wool socks with my summer mtb shoes. I ride pretty much year round at night and in all conditions. My dogs will get a little chilly sometimes but that quickly goes away when I get moving. Some of my buddies have the Lake winter shoes and they've had issues with the soles ripping out in less than a season. Even with those shoes they complain about their feet being a little chilly when mine are toasty.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

hmm , Interesting
Ive had my lakes for close to 8 years and I even put sheet metal screw into the bottoms for ice traction , no issues.

the keys to warm feet are waterproof ( summer shoes usually have ventilation, step in a puddle and its all over)

insulation , thick soles and most importantly wiggle room. if your shoes are tight you will get cold feet. I go a full size larger than usuall and now Lake has the mega which is wider as well. I have never had to wear anything more than summer bike socks

some people have better circulation than others but for all the reasons listed above I still think the lakes are the best overall


----------



## fliernh (Aug 19, 2008)

dan0 said:


> hmm , Interesting
> Ive had my lakes for close to 8 years and I even put sheet metal screw into the bottoms for ice traction , no issues.
> 
> the keys to warm feet are waterproof ( summer shoes usually have ventilation, step in a puddle and its all over)
> ...


Totally agree with this post. No problems with warm toes down to teens with my Lakes. I use toe warmers lower than that just to stay real warm.


----------



## money (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Finally tried out the lake MXZ302 shoes earlier today. According to the car thermo it was
24 going into the woods and 29 returning to the car. Why o Why didn't I get these earlier, years earlier. Was out for 2 1/2 hours I was toasty and the feet were too wearing just my regular mtn bike socks underneath. Actually got to try out my whole cold weather outfit. Lake shoes, Endura jacket, Izumi pants, Lizard Skins cold weather gloves and a helmet liner.

Felt great not being bulked up with fluffy clothes. I wished the Endura jacket had pit zips. Hopefully everything will last several seasons as these things wern't on the cheap side of things.

Have yet to try out my light. Time, can't buy that.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

yogreg said:


> I like Shimano mw80 Gortex shoes
> I have always had cold feet in the past with any set up used. Wool socks, warmers, booties, ect. With these shoes I can run thin summerish socks and have zero worries.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con.../product.-code-SH-MW80.-type-sh_mountain.html


These are probably the best going. I just ordered some last week. I like that the entire shoe is insulated and waterproof where the Lakes just have an insulated toe box. The Lakes suck when hammering as well. I am looking forward to a warm, real winter cycling shoe.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

indyfab25 said:


> These are probably the best going. I just ordered some last week. I like that the entire shoe is insulated and waterproof where the Lakes just have an insulated toe box. The Lakes suck when hammering as well. I am looking forward to a warm, real winter cycling shoe.


dont know where you get your info , but my lakes are totally insulated and waterproof
while there is nothing wrong with the shimanos ( except they are very narrow) your implication that the the Shimanos are the only real winter shoe is laughable. The lake 302 shoes are the most popular winter shoes by far. Not really sure why you cant "hammer" with anything but shimanos


----------



## fliernh (Aug 19, 2008)

dan0 said:


> dont know where you get your info , but my lakes are totally insulated and waterproof
> while there is nothing wrong with the shimanos ( except they are very narrow) your implication that the the Shimanos are the only real winter shoe is laughable. The lake 302 shoes are the most popular winter shoes by far. Not really sure why you cant "hammer" with anything but shimanos


Totally agree with this. Lakes have been awesome for the last three years.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

dan0 said:


> dont know where you get your info , but my lakes are totally insulated and waterproof
> while there is nothing wrong with the shimanos ( except they are very narrow) your implication that the the Shimanos are the only real winter shoe is laughable. The lake 302 shoes are the most popular winter shoes by far. Not really sure why you cant "hammer" with anything but shimanos


Laughable indeed! I get my information straight from Lake. We sell hundreds of their shoes every year. I talk to them frequently. Your Lakes are NOT totally insulated. Feel for the ending of the insulation toward the end of the toe box. The Outlast liner continues throughout the shoe, but the insulation does not! Call Lake and they will tell you the same thing. 
The Shimano winter shoe is built on a wide last. Try them on to find out the truth. I ask them about sizing to judge where customers should go. The fit is quite nice. Very roomy. 
I found that hammering with the Lakes made me crank down on the Boa very hard. This made the plastic loop dig into my foot. I do not find it secure enough. But, our definitions of hammering may differ, which is fine with me. I've been in Lakes for 2 years and Pearls for two years. The Pearls are not very secure either. 
I look at the Lakes a boot masquerading as a cycling shoe. It just doesn't do it for me. People love them. I can see why. The Shimanos appear to me to be the first dedicated cycling shoe for winter without crazy lacing systems that originated elsewhere(Boa aside). It seems like they nailed it making a shoe that is secure, warm, wide, and waterproof. This is why after all these years in other shoes I see them as the only "real" shoe, for me. That is just my opinion. The Lakes and Pearls are great but not for me.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been pleasantly surprised by how warm my Five Ten Impact high-tops are with flat pedals. Last winter I used some old downhiller/hiker style high tops with Time ATAC clipless, plus booties, plus toe warmer packets, plus supposed hi-tech insulating insoles, and I was OK, but always got cold white spots on the balls of my feet. That metal cleat is a real heat-sucker. I've worn the five tens with warm socks on the coldest days so far (5F) and am much comfier.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Those look sweet.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

indyfab25 said:


> Laughable indeed! I get my information straight from Lake. We sell hundreds of their shoes every year. I talk to them frequently. Your Lakes are NOT totally insulated. Feel for the ending of the insulation toward the end of the toe box. The Outlast liner continues throughout the shoe, but the insulation does not! Call Lake and they will tell you the same thing.
> The Shimano winter shoe is built on a wide last. Try them on to find out the truth. I ask them about sizing to judge where customers should go. The fit is quite nice. Very roomy.
> I found that hammering with the Lakes made me crank down on the Boa very hard. This made the plastic loop dig into my foot. I do not find it secure enough. But, our definitions of hammering may differ, which is fine with me. I've been in Lakes for 2 years and Pearls for two years. The Pearls are not very secure either.
> I look at the Lakes a boot masquerading as a cycling shoe. It just doesn't do it for me. People love them. I can see why. The Shimanos appear to me to be the first dedicated cycling shoe for winter without crazy lacing systems that originated elsewhere(Boa aside). It seems like they nailed it making a shoe that is secure, warm, wide, and waterproof. This is why after all these years in other shoes I see them as the only "real" shoe, for me. That is just my opinion. The Lakes and Pearls are great but not for me.


from lake
Our most popular winter shoe is even better for 2008. Features: BOA® push/pull lacing system with improved heel hold. New heel and pad straps are integrated into the BOA reel and lace system. As the closure is tightened the heel strap locks your foot into place to avoid slip.Push/Pull BOA® provides easy closure and adjustment. Water resistant Pittards® WR100 leather upper with neoprene cuff and NEW 2-piece lace overflap for improved seal and ankle fit. A Full Outlast® temperature regulating liner, 3M Thinsulate™ toebox lining and a Thermosol composite insulating insole provides superior warmth. New for the 2008 winter MTB shoe is the SPD-compatible Vibram sole for increased traction on snow and ice.

3 different types of insulation, but insulation none the less. a" full outlast temperature regulating liner" Outlast is a product that Absorbs, stores, and releases body heat as needed, i.e. insulation, plus thinsulite in the toe box , plus thermosole insulating inner sole
Ive used these shoes down to 5 degrees with only regular summer socks and have never been cold
I can see your point on the boa , but I guess thats the wave of the future. I did prefer the old style of laces and velcro, however the boa takes seconds to tighten & loosen so I guess it has its good points. I didnt like the pearls at all, but they're probably closer to a full on bike shoe

I dont consider the lakes a "boot masquerading as a cycling shoe" as you put it, I consider them a heavy duty winter riding shoe, are they for racing? no. but most people dont race in winter. what I look for in a winter bike shoe is warmth and waterproofing and I also like a very thick sole with insulation because if you have to stand on ice for any length of time ( trail side repairs) your insulated uppers wont cut it if the soles get cold. I also like a very roomy fit, as this will allow better circulation and more warmth. Ask anyone how well a tight winter shoe or boot works and you will see what I mean.

opinions vary, and Im sure the Shimanos are great shoes. But , as with anything bike related there are many variables. For high performance , fast and furious riding, maybe the shimanos are great, and for your average joe or jane out for a fun 8-15 mile ride through ice and snow the Lakes are great.


----------

